# Kings Mountain NC



## Bill The Grill Guy

Well, Gary and I are all signed up for KM on April 17, 18.  This is our kick off contest of the year.  Anyone else going?

http://www.kmfire.com/bbqcookoff.htm


----------



## Bruce B

Good to see the Brokeback Mountain team back on the circuit.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good to see the Brokeback Mountain team back on the circuit.



Yep, and if we had you on the team we could call it GRANDPA KETTLE and the Mountain boys.  Of course, that is if you could get your walker around the field.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1e7rrbxu]Good to see the Brokeback Mountain team back on the circuit.



Yep, and if we had you on the team we could call it GRANDPA KETTLE and the Mountain boys.  Of course, that is if you could get your walker around the field.






[/quote:1e7rrbxu]
That's just funny.    I don't care who ya are. 

Pigs


----------



## Bruce B

You notice the mark of a true professional...not one drop spilled.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

That's cuz it was empty!   

Pigs


----------



## U2CANQUE

I will be heading down for that one as well...it will be my first of the year....but, then will head back down the road again for Danville, VA too....
Look me up, Them Ohio City Boys


----------



## Finney

I'm planning on being there.    But  haven't sent my money yet.  :?


----------



## U2CANQUE

come on, time is getting close, unless you like paying that extra 50 bucks....I e-mailed them to get an idea of how many teams and have not heard back yet....but, know a few that will be there....


----------



## Puff1

A little different angle looks like the cup may be tipping. 
Good luck guys!!


----------



## swampsauce

I will not make it this year. First time in 5 years. Saving pennies. If mommy lets me, i will be in Danville.


----------



## U2CANQUE

Thanks Eric....look forward to seeing ya down there.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> We will be there, sent our money in this week. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. It has been a long time.
> Bill and Gary......you guys are welcome to stop over at the house on the way back Saturday evening. Get a shower and good nights sleep. Maybe even hit the Mexican Restaurant :partyman:  for a good meal to sleep on.



Now that sounds like a plan to me.  Thanks Charlie.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Not to out do Bruce, this is a good one!   Yea, what ever Lyn.   

Pigs


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

wnkt said:
			
		

> Kings Mountain isn't too far from me so I may be able to swing by and beg some samples and bug everyone with questions



Well make sure you stop by the My Side of the Mountain Barbeque team tent and have a cold one with us.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> wnkt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings Mountain isn't too far from me so I may be able to swing by and beg some samples and bug everyone with questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over, we will all be there. Look forward to meeting you... if you come by.
> 
> By the way.......Bill and Gary (My Side of the Mountain) Are you guys doing anything but on Friday night? We are not since Jo and Brian are coming down after work. Just thought I would let you know we might be looking for supper later on in the evening.....buddies  , pals   , best friends
Click to expand...


We opted out of the AB this time.  We decided to just drink beer and catch up with old friends friday night.  I am sure there will be something for dinner though.


----------



## Gary in VA

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> We will be there, sent our money in this week. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. It has been a long time.
> Bill and Gary......you guys are welcome to stop over at the house on the way back Saturday evening. Get a shower and good nights sleep. Maybe even hit the Mexican Restaurant :partyman:  for a good meal to sleep on.



I'm in for that too!.. Thanks Bro!


----------



## Gary in VA

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Screamin Nite Hog":1yhfgt6u]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wnkt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kings Mountain isn't too far from me so I may be able to swing by and beg some samples and bug everyone with questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over, we will all be there. Look forward to meeting you... if you come by.
> 
> By the way.......Bill and Gary (My Side of the Mountain) Are you guys doing anything but on Friday night? We are not since Jo and Brian are coming down after work. Just thought I would let you know we might be looking for supper later on in the evening.....buddies  , pals   , best friends
Click to expand...


We opted out of the AB this time.  We decided to just drink beer and catch up with old friends friday night.  I am sure there will be something for dinner though.[/quote:1yhfgt6u]

We'll figure somethin out.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Sounds good to me.  I'll try to find some Tri Tip.


----------



## U2CANQUE

I am in, will work on a stuffed crown pork roast and some other things....
is it April yet?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Big Ugly's BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":b1385sxo]Sounds good to me.  I'll try to find some Tri Tip.




Cut 'em up some Pineapple and sprinkle it with that powder I sent you.  Makes for a great dessert![/quote:b1385sxo]

Great idea.  Thanks BU.


----------



## U2CANQUE

I didnt get a chance to make any of the contests down south, besides Shelby last year, how is the set up at this event?  Crowd size, any good, bad, or, indifferent views would be appreciated....not looking to change my mind, just to have an idea of how everyones experiences has been....

Thanks


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

U2CANQUE said:
			
		

> I didnt get a chance to make any of the contests down south, besides Shelby last year, how is the set up at this event?  Crowd size, any good, bad, or, indifferent views would be appreciated....not looking to change my mind, just to have an idea of how everyones experiences has been....
> 
> Thanks



I think its a great venu.  The Fire Department does a bang up job making everything move along smoothly.  The towns people are also real involved.  Good size crouds and vendors around the outer edges.  

http://s541.photobucket.com/albums/gg39 ... tain%20NC/


----------



## U2CANQUE

Thanks, gives me a better idea....looking forward to it!! 30 days and counting until it is hit 77 South time....


----------



## U2CANQUE

Played message tag with Roger from Pickin Porkers, he is in for the friday night pot luck as well....


----------



## Finney

Count me in also... I'll be there. (I'll send the entry sometime next week)
Somebody just remind me to bring something.  :roll: 

Actually I have a helper for that weekend... I'll make him bring something.  LOL


----------



## Finney

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in also... I'll be there. (I'll send the entry sometime next week)
> Somebody just remind me to bring something.  :roll:
> 
> Actually I have a helper for that weekend... I'll make him bring something.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINNEY!!!!!!!!!!!! I know you will have something good.
Click to expand...


I hope I don't let you down.


----------



## U2CANQUE

updated list for friday night pot luck......
Tommy and Bub-Ba-Q have also confirmed that they are interested in participating in the pot luck.....I dont have a lot of the "southern" teams e-mail addresses, but, contacted them....


----------



## Finney

Screamin Nite Hog said:
			
		

> bige1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the team list so far as of 3/23/09
> Smokey Mountain Boys
> Carolina BBQ
> G B BBQ
> Smoky Mountain Smokers
> B.S. Pitmeisters
> Bubba and Sons
> Two Old Men and a Grill
> Bobba's Back Yard BBQ
> Bub-Ba-Q
> Sue E. Pig
> Checkered Pig
> Bear Creek Cookers
> Butts and Breastts
> Screamin Nite Hog BBQ
> Them Ohio City Boys
> My Side of the Mountain Barbeque
> Pappa Smoke
> Bite Me BBQ
> Big E BBQ
> Big Mo and the AHO BBQ
> Smoke This
> On the Spot BBQ Tarheel Smokers
> Guilty Pig BBQ Team
> Lazy Bones BBQ
> B4BBQ
> Triple J BBQ
> Pickin Porkers
> Kings Cooking
> Smiling EDS BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINNEY!!!!!!!!!!! Where are you at?
Click to expand...


I sent it in... they just haven't updated the site yet.   
Or maybe they don't want me.  :roll:

I even said I wanted to set up next to you guys.  :twisted:


----------



## Finney

Yea!!!!!  I'm finally on the list.  8)


----------



## U2CANQUE

good to see that it got above the 42 teams.....see ya'll down there next week


----------



## Finney

Look forward to seeing all you guys this weekend.


----------



## swampsauce

Good luck to everyone this weekend! I will miis not being there, first time since 2004. Finney I was 1st in chicken there last year


----------



## Finney

swampsauce said:
			
		

> Good luck to everyone this weekend! I will miis not being there, first time since 2004. Finney I was 1st in chicken there last year



Ditch work and come hang out.
I'm shooting for 'better than 1st'........  LOL  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan

good luck to all our boys!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Good luck guys........seems I used to be part of one of these teams but wasn't asked to go to this event.......


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good luck guys........seems I used to be part of one of these teams but wasn't asked to go to this event.......



Hell Larry, you wont even come to a contest 40 miles from you. :roll:


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good luck guys........seems I used to be part of one of these teams but wasn't asked to go to this event.......



Last year you told me it was too far away for you to do it.  
Then towards fall last year you said you probably weren't gonna do any comps... or maybe just Smoke on the Beach.


----------



## jcbarrin

*Kings Mtn*

WOW...what great weather for a BBQ contest...great talking to everyone last night...good luck today!


----------

